# As Gun Ownership Rises, Georgia Looks To Loosen Restrictions: It’s The ‘Wild, Wild West’



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> COLUMBUS, Ga. — Toyia Tucker is used to working around guns. For three years, she was stationed at an Air Force base in Alaska, where she and other residents armed themselves to scare away moose and bears.
> 
> But it’s only since returning home to Columbus that Tucker, a city councilwoman, began to feel like she’s living in the “wild, wild West.”
> 
> ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and how does Tom Horn feel about this?

gun free zones and no carry sings generally lead to people leaving guns in cars.

carry them 

Well maybe she should talk to her 80 year old grandmother to see why Granny doen't feel safe , could be the crime , could be the elder abuse , could be granny doesn't feel safe fix that to get granny good training with her new gun.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> and how does Tom Horn feel about this?
> 
> gun free zones and no carry sings generally lead to people leaving guns in cars.
> 
> ...


Pssst... Tom Horn was hanged in Cheyenne, WY in 1903. I doubt that he has an opinion to render to this conversation. 

The article was interesting.

Butch Cassidy (Robert Leroy Parker, also a Mormon) although supposedly fast with a gun was not reported to have killed anyone while being a robber in the US. So, the tie-in with him and gun violence in the article is somewhat gratuitous and misleading.



> “Why now? Why is this coming up now?” asked Roy W. Minter, Jr., police chief in Savannah, Ga., who noted his city had more than 100 guns stolen out of unlocked vehicles last year.


This one sentence is very telling. At least 100 gun owners failed to lock a vehicle with a weapon in it. May we consider that the weapon was also in plain sight? If so those gun owners should be banned from swimming in the gene pool.


*Columbus, GA · Population 206,922 (2020) * 
COLUMBUS, GA. (WTVM) - 2020 saw more homicides in the city of Columbus than ever before, making 2020 the deadliest year in Columbus history.

46 lives were lost to the tragedy of homicide in the Fountain City, ranging in age from just 7 months to 62-years-old.

Five of those 46 homicide victims were below the age of 20. Just four of those victims were female.


*Baton Rouge, LA · Population 227,470 (2020)*

Baton Rouge (WAFB) - *A record number of people were lost to violence last year (2020) with 136 homicides in EBR Parish and 100 in Baton Rouge.*

Baton Rouge Police Chief Murphy Paul says the pandemic likely played a part in the spike.


Two communities of similar size.

BATON ROUGE, LA suffered twice the fatalities.

Article "Wild, Wild West" is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

The reason people are arming themselves is the people who are supposed to be behind bars are being released to prey on them. There is no reason people should not be armed when bleeding hearts demand that killers and thugs with guns be released to kill again.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with 40 minute or longer response times becoming the norm in many places even for emergency calls for service 

and other places and times when 911 has just said I am sorry we have no officers currently (Kenosha August 2020 people heard it , people who never thought it would happen )

our streets being used as prisons , process , court date and release on no bail , the victim isn't out of the hospital before the criminal is back on the street.

no wonder people feel the need to prepare for the eventuality that no help is coming or if it is it may be an hour from now.

comparing it to the wild west is really where they go wrong there is the depiction from movies that the wilds west was gun fights in the streets every day and it really was not and yes most people were armed


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> Pssst... Tom Horn was hanged in Cheyenne, WY in 1903. I doubt that he has an opinion to render to this conversation.


well you took up the name


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

Of COURSE the violence is on the rise, particularly in the cities...drugs and gangs, and the few times the criminals. DO get arrested, they're back out on the street before the arresting officers(s) even have the paperwork finished. Add in prosecutors who fail to prosecute the thugs, and bleeding heart juries and judges who blame society for the actions of the criminals and let them off with barely a slap on the wrist, so what do you expect? More people are carrying to protect themselves from the criminal element.

A lot of those shootings are because opposing gang members are shooting at each other (and you can probably bet dollars to doughnuts that they did NOT acquire those guns legally) with absolutely NO regard for all the innocent bystanders on the streets (or the shopping mall, etc.).


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I have lived in this town for 35 years.
A nice rural village in the middle of a farmland.
I only know two people who do not own guns.
There may be more, but I never met them.
In 35 years there was only one murder.
Guy killed his wife with a hammer.
Almost every house on my road has its own shooting range.
Interesting.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> I have lived in this town for 35 years.
> A nice rural village in the middle of a farmland.
> I only know two people who do not own guns.
> There may be more, but I never met them.
> ...


there was a murder just down the road from my brother. 
Russian lady and Russian man she was apparently unhappy with the marriage she asked him to sharpen the knife then she came up behind him and cut his throat just like she had done for years at the slaughter house she worked at in Russia. she apparently even commented how she did it same as the slaughter house with pigs


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

I just so happened to be in Columbus, Ga. yesterday. Had to pass through the projects to get to my destination. I nor my wife go anywhere other then a prohibited government building unarmed. Signs on store fronts ect are ignored and are not law. The most they can do is ask you to leave, which I would comply. But it is unlikley anyone would ever know we were carrying anyway. And if they did there would be a reason!


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

I live about ten miles south of the murder capital of America. I am never without at least one gun.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I live in the sticks in rural New Mexico, out here even the old hippies carry guns. The response times out here are between one and a half to two hours, we don't call 911 either.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

High percentages of legal gun ownership and certainly high percentages of Concealed Carry result in zones of nearly no crime. This is a fact that Liberal/Socialists HATE. 

Contrast that against HUGE numbers of inner city, illegal gun ownership and the most restrictive gun laws in the nation and you have 15 homicides, every weekend. This is a fact that Liberal/Socialists HATE.


...........


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> I live in the sticks in rural New Mexico, out here even the old hippies carry guns. The response times out here are between one and a half to two hours, we don't call 911 either.


With the defunding of law enforcement, 911 scheduling may soon be patterned after the cable tv guy, between 8-12 or 12-4.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GTX63 said:


> With the defunding of law enforcement, 911 scheduling may soon be patterned after the cable tv guy, between 8-12 or 12-4.


----------

